# Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)



## DonClemsa (27. Dezember 2017)

*Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Hallo liebes Forum 
Ich möchte nach langem überlegen mal meinen Bildschirm upgraden, momentan nutze ich einen Eizo EV2333 mit 1080p und 60hz. Dieser soll nun als 2. Monitor verwendet werden und durch einen 2k Monitor, vorzugsweise in Curved ersetzt werden.
Ich habe mal als ich in Sydney im Microsoft Store war, Rocket League auf einem Curved Screen (Auflösung und genaues Modell leider unbekannt) gespielt, und fand es einfach nur genial!
Ich bin ein allround Gamer, soll heißen, dass ich Spiele von Mobas(Dota 2) über Shooter (BF, Overwatch) oder auch Spiele wie Rocket League spiele.
Mein System:
i5 4690k @4,3 Ghz
Gigabyte Z97-Gaming 3
16GB Ddr3
Gtx 1080 von msi

Meine Frage nun: gibt es gute 2k Curved Monitore, mein Budget liegt so bei bis zu 800€, falls es teurer wird spare ich noch, denn lieber einmal richtig als  zwei mal falsch kaufen :p
Ich hatte mir schon den ROG SWIFT PG27VQ rausgesucht, hatte jedoch gelesen, dass ein IPS Panel besser wäre.
Leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung und wollte mal fragen, was ihr davon so haltet, gibt es noch Alternativen bzw kommen demnächst neue Modelle die ich in betracht ziehen könnte?

Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten nochmal!


----------



## Mifor (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

2k= Full Hd 
Ich glaube du meinst Wqhd oder? 
Wenn ja sollte dein Buget locker reichen. Was würdest du zu diesem Monitor sagen? Samsung C27HG70 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist gecurved Wqhd und 144 hz, mehr wird dein GaKa auch nicht schaffen und 4K gibt’s nur bis 60 hz meines Wissens. 
Liebe Grüsse Mifor


----------



## claster17 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Damit sich die Wölbung auch lohnt, sollte es schon 21:9 sein.


----------



## DonClemsa (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Wqhd meine ich, ja 
Der sieht auch schonmal ganz gut aus, allerdings hat der freesync was mir ja mit nvidia nicht viel bringen wird.. ist nicht tragisch  aber allgemein ist die auswahl an curved screens in wqhd nicht so groß oder?


----------



## DonClemsa (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Bin offen für alles


----------



## Mifor (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Ich hatte noch nie Wölbung, aber ich denke 16:9 sollte aber auch schon genug sein.
Die Auswahl ist allgemein in Fhd größer. 
Wegen FreeSync oder GSync solltest du meiner Meinung nach den Monitor jetzt nicht auswählen, gerade weil GSync oft nochmals 100€ mehr kosten. Du könntest jetzt auch einen Freesync Monitor kaufen und beim nächsten GaKa Kauf eine AMD Karte nehmen. 
Lg Mifor


----------



## DonClemsa (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



Mifor schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Wölbung, aber ich denke 16:9 sollte aber auch schon genug sein.
> Die Auswahl ist allgemein in Fhd größer.
> Wegen FreeSync oder GSync solltest du meiner Meinung nach den Monitor jetzt nicht auswählen, gerade weil GSync oft nochmals 100€ mehr kosten. Du könntest jetzt auch einen Freesync Monitor kaufen und beim nächsten GaKa Kauf eine AMD Karte nehmen.
> Lg Mifor



Das stimmt, mit den 21:9 und 16:9 hab ich leider such gar keine Ahnung  werde wohl erstmal irgendwo die verschiedenen Formate testen müssen. Full HD möchte ich ja nicht mehr, wollte mal in den Genuss von höheren Auflösungen kommen :p


----------



## Mifor (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

16:9 ist die normale Bildschirmabmessung 
21:9 ist ein sehr  breiter Bildschirm


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Breit ist 21:9. Nicht lang  

Schau dir Formate mal an. Solltest dir schon sicher sein was du willst. Da kann keiner für dich sprechen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mifor (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Außer man dreht ihn um 90 Grad. 
Ist korrigiert
Ich persönlich finde 21:9 recht unangenehm, da man sehr viel Fläche hat, für Rennspiele sicher cool aber für shooter wäre es mir zu groß, aber da müsse ich mit so einen  Monitor selber mal zocken.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Habe ich auch gedacht. Es gibt nichts besseres. Mittendrin statt nur dabei .
Das erweiterte sichtfeld ist wirklich klasse.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mifor (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Dann muss ihr mir solche Monitor auch mal anschauen  
Hab leider einen 21 Zoll Fhd Monitor, da soll auch bald mal wieder einer her.
Wie groß ist deiner?


----------



## HunterChief (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

hi,
ich hab mir heute den ASUS XG32VQ bestellt ... bin ja mal gespannt, wie das so läuft mit einer "Curved" Glotze.

Gruß


----------



## DonClemsa (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



HunterChief schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab mir heute den ASUS XG32VQ bestellt ... bin ja mal gespannt, wie das so läuft mit einer "Curved" Glotze.
> 
> Gruß



Der sieht auch ganz cool aus, hab nur mal gehört, dass va Panels bei curved nicht so gut sein soll.. stimmt das? Ansonsten wäre der Monitor auch ne Überlegung für mich wert, preislich ist der ja auch nicht allzu teuer


----------



## DonClemsa (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gedacht. Es gibt nichts besseres. Mittendrin statt nur dabei .
> Das erweiterte sichtfeld ist wirklich klasse.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Also auch für shooter ist 21:9 gut? Welchen Monitor hast du denn?


----------



## Venom89 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Natürlich. Du hast ja nur ein erweitertes und somit natürlicheres Sichtfeld. Ich habe einen Alienware AW3418DW.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DonClemsa (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Natürlich. Du hast ja nur ein erweitertes und somit natürlicheres Sichtfeld. Ich habe einen Alienware AW3418DW.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


 Oha, der sieht natürlich echt gut aus, aber über 1000€ ist mir dann doch zu viel  kennst du dich mit den verschiedenen panels aus? Deiner hat ja auch ein ips, ist va schlechter oder wie kann man das beschreiben?


----------



## Venom89 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



DonClemsa schrieb:


> Oha, der sieht natürlich echt gut aus, aber über 1000€ ist mir dann doch zu viel



Habe ich früher auch gesagt 
Ein Monitor bleibt meist am längsten, da lohnt es sich nun wirklich "mehr" auszugeben.

 kennst du dich mit den verschiedenen panels aus? Deiner hat ja auch ein ips, ist va schlechter oder wie kann man das beschreiben?[/QUOTE]

Das kannst du dir mal durchlesen. Hat mir zumindest geholfen
TN, VA und IPS — Alles uber Monitore  - com! professional

VA mag ich persönlich auch gerne. Im Bereich 21:9 / 34 Zoll / Gsync / UWQHD / >100hz gibt es da aber nur misst.

Ich komme sehr gut mit IPS zurecht, mir gefällt es wie Farben dargestellt werden. Am besten einfach mal vergleichen.

Was ich mir jedoch nicht mehr holen werde ist ein TN Panel. Das ist mir einfach zu trist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DonClemsa (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Habe ich früher auch gesagt
> Ein Monitor bleibt meist am längsten, da lohnt es sich nun wirklich "mehr" auszugeben.
> 
> kennst du dich mit den verschiedenen panels aus? Deiner hat ja auch ein ips, ist va schlechter oder wie kann man das beschreiben?
> ...



Sehr cool, der Artikel hat mir geholfen  ich glaube, ich werde mich für ein VA oder optimal für ein ips panel entscheiden, ob 16:9 oder 21:9 muss ich nochmal schauen  aber Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe nochmal an alle!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Man muss dazu sagen, dass es mittlerweile ganz gute TN-Panels mit 8 Bit gibt, deren Blickwinkel auch nicht mehr ganz so grottig ist. Der ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ, 27" (90LM03N3-B01370) bspw. hat ein hervorragendes TN-Panel, das sich Asus aber auch gut bezahlen lässt.


----------



## Momti (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Ich habe heute meinen PG27VQ bekommen.
Muss sagen top Bild und alles läuft super geschmeidig. Spiele bf1 und d3... 

Aber ich teste ihn nur 2 Wochen weil 800€ für den 27" sind mir zu fett.

Wollt dir nur mitteilen, ein wunderschöner Monitor mit top Bild


----------



## DonClemsa (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, dass es mittlerweile ganz gute TN-Panels mit 8 Bit gibt, deren Blickwinkel auch nicht mehr ganz so grottig ist. Der ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ, 27" (90LM03N3-B01370) bspw. hat ein hervorragendes TN-Panel, das sich Asus aber auch gut bezahlen lässt.


Das ist genau der, wo ich mir aufgrund des panels nicht sicher war  du meinst das ist gut, immoment gibts davon auf ebay welche von der dreamhack für 699€, lohnt sich das Angebot?


----------



## DonClemsa (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



Momti schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meinen PG27VQ bekommen.
> Muss sagen top Bild und alles läuft super geschmeidig. Spiele bf1 und d3...
> 
> Aber ich teste ihn nur 2 Wochen weil 800€ für den 27" sind mir zu fett.
> ...



Sehr cool, danke! Dann werde ich mir den wohl zulegen  immoment gibts ausstellungsstücke von de dreamhack für 699 bei ebay


----------



## HodnHulk (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



DonClemsa schrieb:


> Das ist genau der, wo ich mir aufgrund des panels nicht sicher war  du meinst das ist gut, immoment gibts davon auf ebay welche von der dreamhack für 699€, lohnt sich das Angebot?



Bei Mediamarkt zzt für 659 zu haben, falls du einen in der nähe hast. 
Hab den Bildschirm auch auf dem radar.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Hast du nen anderen Mediamarkt?
ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ PC Monitore ab 26 Zoll - MediaMarkt


----------



## HodnHulk (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

UPS hatte den PG278QR gehabt.
Krass das der PG27VQ nochmals 200 Euro teurer ist.


----------



## DonClemsa (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



HodnHulk schrieb:


> UPS hatte den PG278QR gehabt.
> Krass das der PG27VQ nochmals 200 Euro teurer ist.


Hatte den auch erst im visier, ob sich die 200 lohnen für curved ist jedoch fraglich  aber wenns nen guten deal für den vq gibt dann versuch ich mal mein glück in der panel lotterie


----------



## HunterChief (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

hi,
ich hab mir ja den ASUS XG32VQ gegönnt, und mich die letzten Tage mit diesem angefreundet ...meine Erfahrungen will ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

* Tolles RIESEN-Gerät für den Schreibtisch ... dieser sollte schon eine enorme Tiefe mitbringen damit dieses Anzeigegerät mit seinem Dreibein-Fuß auch weit genug von der Tastatur wegkommt.
* Mit dem mitgeliefertem  HDMI-Kabel angestöpselt ist alles gut, aber da hab ich nur 60hz. Dies liegt vermutlich an der alten Grafikkarte R9 290 welche mit dem HDMI1.4 wohl nicht mehr kann. Läuft HDMI (2.0) mit modernen Grafikkarten auch mit höherer Frequenz ?
* Mit dem mitgeliefertem Displayport->Minidisplayport Kabel kommen dann auch die 144hz an, ein absolut flimmerfreier Desktop. Aber hier hat meine Grafikkarte wesentlich höhere idle-Temperaturen(+Lüfterdrehzahlen) weil der Graka-Ram nicht mehr runtertaktet und immer Vollgas läuft. Ein Windows-seitiges Drosseln auf 120hz hat diese Problem behoben - und auch mit den 120hz ist das Bild absolut ruhig.

Jedoch hab ich manchmal ein leichtes "Flackern" der Bildschirmhelligkeit ... eigentlich nur in Ladescreens, (z.B. bei BF1 im "Spiel wird geladen") ? Ich hab schon ein bisschen rumge'googelt und habe bereits mehrfach gelesen, dass ein gutes Kabel hier Abhilfe schaffen kann.  Ist hier der Minidisplay-Port irgendwie "schlechter" aus der größere ? Wer hat hiermit Erfahrungen ... oder wird sich dieses Problem mit einer neuen Grafikkarte auch erledigen? Kann ja nicht sein, dass das mitgelieferte Kabel so ******* ist.
Via HDMI (60hz) ist dieses Flackern nicht der Fall ... bei Displayport aber sogar wenn auf 60Hz gedrosselt ist.

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

WQHD 144Hz funktioniert rein theoretisch mit HDMI 2.0, rein praktisch wird es aber eng mit der Bandbreite.
Mach mal Freesync aus und guck ob das flackern noch da ist.


----------



## HunterChief (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

hi,
danke für den Tip,  das Flackern liegt doch tatsächlich am Freesync.
so ein Mist aber auch ... machen das neuere AMD-Grafikkarten auch ?

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Das kann an der Karte, am Monitor, dem Kabel oder dem Treiber liegen.


----------



## Acoustico (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



DonClemsa schrieb:


> Also auch für shooter ist 21:9 gut? Welchen Monitor hast du denn?





Venom89 schrieb:


> Natürlich. Du hast ja nur ein erweitertes und somit natürlicheres Sichtfeld. Ich habe einen Alienware AW3418DW.



Das stimmt aber nur sehr bedingt. Wenn man wirklich Competitive im Multiplayer spielen möchte, ist ein breiter Bildschirm für Shooter nicht wirklich von Vorteil. Das Auge/Gehirn braucht zu lange um auf solche große Flächen etwas wahrzunehmen. Die Karten werden dadurch viel zu unübersichtlich und eure Reaktionszeit wird länger. Deswegen spielen Profi Spieler z.B. nicht höher als auf 24 Zoll Monitoren. 

Auch werden nicht alle Spiele richtig skaliert. In Overwatch z.B. wird 21:9 zwar untersützt, das Bild enthält aber nicht mehr Fläche als auf einen normalen Monitor (sondern sogar weniger), um keine Vorteile zu erhalten.

Overwatch's new 21:9 support actually reduces field of view | PC Gamer


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Du weisst schon, dass man Bewegungen im Augenwinkel ohne Probleme wahrnimmt?


----------



## Venom89 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Das ist reine gewöhnungssache und Schluss endlich ein Vorteil. Deswegen die Sperre bei overwatch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Acoustico (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass man Bewegungen im Augenwinkel ohne Probleme wahrnimmt?



Ich möchte nicht wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, aber du kannst gerne googlen und es auf jeder Seite nachlesen. Ab 24 Zoll aufwärts werden Reaktionen etc. schlechter und ist für Shooter ungeeignet. Spielt man nur Single Player und will ein wenig in die Welt eintauchen, ja dann ist das wohl egal. Dann geht auch 40 Zoll. Aber wenn man Multiplayer auf ein wenig Wertung spielt, ist ab 24 Zoll aufwärts fast alles tabu. 

Der grosse Gaming Monitor Test 2018! - Pro Gamer Gear


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Du verlinkst einen Test, in dem sowas steht:


> [FONT=&quot]Der Punkt, der in allen Tests missachtet wird: Wird der jeweilige Gaming-Monitor von Pro-Gamern bereits in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Turnieren[/FONT][FONT=&quot] und [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ligen[/FONT][FONT=&quot] eingesetzt? Abseits aller Verpflichtungen durch Sponsoren ist dies der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]beste Indikator[/FONT][FONT=&quot], dass ein Monitor für professionelles Zocken geeignet ist.[/FONT]


Wenn man sich dann noch die Top 4 der empfehlenswerten Monitore ansieht, wird es richtig lächerlich.
Die sind nicht mal in der Lage, die richtige Bilwiederholfrequenz für die native Auflösung rauszufinden.
Zudem gibt es den Eizo nicht mal mehr zu kaufen und den BenQ RL 2455HM nur noch bei einem Anbieter.
Wenn ich dann noch lese, dass der BenQ GL 2450HM für Multidisplay empfohlen wird.

Aber der Abschluss toppt dann nochmal alles:
Da wird allen Ernstes ein VGA Kabel empfohlen, um die komplette Leistung aus seinem Monitor zu holen.
Tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber der Test ist mit die grösste Lachnummer die ich je bei einem Monitortest gelesen habe.


----------



## Acoustico (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Anscheinend kannst du nicht richtig lesen: " Wir empfehlen daher, die paar Euro noch in gute Kabel zu stecken; wäre ja blöd, wenn aufgrund des Kabels ein Monitor für 200€ nicht seine komplette Leistung abrufen kann." Keine Ahnung wo du da VGA als Empfehlung erkennst.

Wie gesagt, habt eure Meinung. Fakt ist, es gibt keinen "Pro Gamer" der mit 27 Zoll oder 21:9 spielt und auch auf Turnieren werden nur 24 Zöller eingesetzt. Sicherlich nicht ohne Grund. Der Test war nur ein Beispiel, wie gesagt jeder kann sich gerne bei Google selbst erkundigen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit erübrigt sich wohl jeglich Diskussion mit dir.


----------



## Acoustico (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

CS:GO Monitor: Diese Monitore nutzen Pro-Gamer (Liste)

Zitat: 
"Zwar gibt es einen Trend zu großen Monitoren.
Beim CS:GO Monitor spielt das jedoch keine große Rolle. Die meisten Pro-Gamer sind entweder mit einem 22 Zoll Monitor oder einem 24 Zoll Monitor unterwegs.
Der Grund dafür ist relativ einfach: Je größer der Monitor, desto mehr Augenbewegungen sind notwendig, um Darstellungen nahe dem Bildschirmrand wahrzunehmen.
Mehr Augenbewegungen bedeuten wiederum eine Verlangsamung der Reaktionszeit.
Die meisten CS:GO Pro-Gamer setzen auf einen 24 Zoll Monitor."

Das gilt auch für Overwatch etc...das ist einfach Fakt. Wie gesagt, ich rede von Competitive im Multiplayer.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Wird schon stimmen, viel Spass noch.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bildschirm aufrüsten - 2k und curved(?)*

Habe mal einen Pro-Gamer gefragt, warum sie auf Turnieren immer mit solchen Monitoren gequält werden. Er hat mir gesagt, dass es darum geht, den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner für einen Monitor zu finden, auf dem jeder spielen muss. Beim Fußball müsse ja auch immer mit dem gleichen Ball gespielt werden.

Also geht es nur um ein einheitliches Modell. Was die bevorzugten Eigenschaften an das Display geht, so hat jeder Pro seine eigene Esotherik. Es gibt sowohl CS-Pros, die am liebsten auf 21:9 zocken wollen, als auch solche, die auf den CRT schwören.

Edit: gerade den Artikel im Link gelesen und ich wünschte, mir wäre dieser unfundierte SEO-Quark erspart geblieben.


----------

